# Basic Jan. 11th 2005



## devoid (18 Nov 2004)

:dontpanic: So pumped! I will be there and just wanted to know who else is on there way. To all those still waiting hold on it will come! going 215 reg. force. :gunner: :tank: :fifty:


----------



## SigOp Guy (18 Nov 2004)

I'm a new member,  just joined today. I'll also be at basic on jan 11.. w00t, can't wait


----------



## Kevin_B (18 Nov 2004)

Yeah I'm going too. MOC 011


----------



## SigOp Guy (19 Nov 2004)

It may or may not be obvious, but I'm going 215 reg force as well   ;D   :threat:


----------



## devoid (19 Nov 2004)

lol well we'll have to meet up or something! Can't wait! I'm getting sworn in in dec. and will be private recruit on unpayed leave until jan. IS IT DEC. YET!?!


----------



## SigOp Guy (19 Nov 2004)

I'm getting sworn in on jan 5, i fly out to montreal on jan 9.. dunno why it's so long to get sworn in, but oh well


----------



## Goober (20 Nov 2004)

Because when you're sworn in, your on payroll I believe


----------



## devoid (21 Nov 2004)

I'll be on leave with out pay...


----------



## Kevin_B (8 Jan 2005)

Leaving for Montreal tomorrow morning! I'm so nervous ans excited at the same time!


----------



## Goober (11 Jan 2005)

Goober said:
			
		

> Because when you're sworn in, your on payroll I believe



I want to correct myself, after you swear in, you go on leave without pay until the day before you fly off to basic. They day you take your flight, is your first day with pay.

I just swore in today, filled out my will, signed my death benifits form and all that jazz  I'm pretty excited, can't wait for St. Jean.


----------



## SudsyNavy (12 Jan 2005)

hi i was sworn in Dec 17th and am currently on leave without pay until January 14th, my BMQ course starts January 18th St. Jean Quebec....im going in for Naval Weapons Tech.....

cheers


----------

